# First time smoking cheesehead cheese



## jlfousek (Sep 10, 2016)

I built my cold smoker attachment thanks to all of the great advice on this forum and did my first round of cheese, pulling chunks out every hour to see what level of smoke my family like best. I think it would be easier to describe what cheeses I did NOT try than to list all attempted. Excellent results, thanks to you all!












image.jpeg



__ jlfousek
__ Sep 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jlfousek
__ Sep 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jlfousek
__ Sep 10, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jlfousek
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow. That's a long pipe. Great assortment of cheeses.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice looking setup.

The cheese looks great.

Down here in Florida we still have 2 or 3 months before we can smoke cheese.

I still have a few chunks left from last winter to keep me going!

Al


----------



## disco (Sep 15, 2016)

Har! Great mod!

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 17, 2016)

JLF, Points for a great mod and good looking cheese!


----------



## dave17a (Sep 18, 2016)

Lotsa cheese. Lotsa pipe. Only thing about that much is bagging it up. Hehe.


----------

